# Anzac Biscuit Beer Who's Got The Recipe ?



## PryorBrewing (14/3/11)

Read a while back of someone making a beer based on Anzac biscuits with golden syrup and toasted oats. Does any one a good extract recipe they wish to share. With Anzac day coming up i thought it would be a good idea.


----------



## Jimboley (14/3/11)

I'll have a crack at that....
25L Batch

3kg Pale Ale Malt
1kg Munich
OR
2.5kg LLME

1kg Toasted oats (medium gold-brown)
1kg Golden Syrup or Treacle
2 tsp ground cinnamon
2 tsp mixed spice (ground)

20g Fuggles or Willamette @ 60 mins (13-15 IBU's)

Add the oats into the mash

Add Treacle & spice in the last 10 mins of boil

Rack or bottle off as soon as fermentation stops to trap a little diacetyl (butter) flavours in there.
If bottling after 2 weeks put them in the fridge.

This is a fairly sweet recipe but you could balance it with more bittering hops.

Also a light dry hopping of Spalt/Liberty/Mt.Hood may be nice with the spices, but could over power them if you use more then 0.5g/L

Good Luck!


----------



## PryorBrewing (14/3/11)

Maybe a little toasted coconut in there as well. starting to sounds really good.


----------



## PryorBrewing (14/3/11)

I remember reading somewhere that someone soaked there oats in diluted golden syrup then toasted them, then added them to the mash.


----------



## philw (14/3/11)

Coopers have one 

http://www.coopers.com.au/the-brewers-guil...it-of-anzac-ale


> STEP 1: THE ANZAC STORY
> The ANZAC story supports the thought; when New Zealand and Australia combine resources, the result is a force to be respected. Ingredients that highlight the strengths of each country, malt from Australian and hops from New Zealand, are combined to produce a delicious brew. Although optional, for that extra dimension of aroma and flavour, the addition of Roasted Malt is well worth the effort. Cheers to the ANZACs!
> 
> Ingredients
> ...


----------



## shaunbrew (14/3/11)

WOW THIS IS AMAZING!!!! just started brewing and i never even new this existed. going through the whole forum, and its pretty good what ones imagination can invent, good stuff fellas

shaun


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (14/3/11)

Had a few goes at one of these S04 is the only yeast I have had much luck getting the Golden Syrup flavor to stick around, below is my attempts grain bill to look at:

0.30 kg CSR Golden Syrup
3.00 kg Golden Promise
1.80 kg Maris Otter
0.50 kg Crystal Malt Pale
0.40 kg Golden Naked
30.00 gm Challenger (60 min)
30.00 gm Goldings (15 min)
30.00 gm Challenger (15 min)
30.00 gm Goldings (5 min)
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 

Also added another 500 grams of homebrand rolled oats I had toasted to a golden brown colour to the mash. Along with the meat of one coconut grated and toasted until a golden brown colour in the oven and added to the secondary.

This came out tasting pretty close to how I wanted it could probably do with a few more tweaks though.


----------



## Silo Ted (15/3/11)

PryorBrewing said:


> Maybe a little toasted coconut in there as well. starting to sounds really good.



If you try this, let us know. I suspect that the huge % of saturated fat in coconut meat would have a significantly negative impact on your beer.


----------



## Bizier (15/3/11)

You could substitute with coconut essence, or Reef Malibu/Bombora. If I remember correctly, Doc on the BN used essence in his coconut porter.

I read yesterday that lightly toasted American oak can give coconut flavour.

It is funny that multiple Australians (and perhaps, New Zealanders) come up with the idea of an ANZAC biscuit beer. Brilliant minds etc. I'd love to try one.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (15/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> If you try this, let us know. I suspect that the huge % of saturated fat in coconut meat would have a significantly negative impact on your beer.


I have used fresh toasted coconut in my attempts at perfecting a ANZAC Ale along with a Choc Coconut Stout I did last year and never suffered any negative effects. Alot of people have asked me if I have been worried about head retention, although all the beers I have done with coconut contained alot of oats which improve retention so maybe its some kind of balancing act.


----------



## Silo Ted (15/3/11)

Ok, sounds good. Can you clarify

-what form was the coconut in ? As in did you use fresh meat, and toast it yourself, or buy the dessicated stuff
-did you add it to the boil, or to the fermenter? 

Choc coconut stout sounds lovely, and I might reserve a small batch from my next one and go coconut crazy.


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (15/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Ok, sounds good. Can you clarify
> 
> -what form was the coconut in ? As in did you use fresh meat, and toast it yourself, or buy the dessicated stuff
> -did you add it to the boil, or to the fermenter?
> ...


Have only used fresh, just normally grab one or two from the supermarket drain the liquid and save to drink when I am hungover. Separate the meat from the flesh, grate the meat with a cheese grater then toast in an oven at around 180 degrees, turning a few times till its reached a golden brown colour. 
Normally just throw the coconut in a nylon hop bag and add to the secondary for a week, I have added it to the boil before but I didn't really seem to get that much out of it.


----------



## adryargument (15/3/11)

Will toast some oats tonight and give this a go on the weekend 
Coconut essence seems the go, or some coconut rum - Add to the boil or fermenter?


----------



## Jimboley (15/3/11)

adryargument said:


> Will toast some oats tonight and give this a go on the weekend
> Coconut essence seems the go, or some coconut rum - Add to the boil or fermenter?




I'd add it at the end of fermentation to be safe.


----------



## BoilerBoy (15/3/11)

This is one I did a couple of years back

3.5kg BB Ale Malt
1.0kg JW Dark Munich
500g wheat
100g Cara Aroma
200g Amber
300g Toasted oats
100g Pale Choc
450g tin C.S.R. Golden Syrup (Dark, not Lyles)

Super pride 60min 18 IBU
N.Z. Styrian Goldings 20min 5 IBU
N.Z. Styrian Goldings 10min 5 IBU
N.Z. Styrian Goldings Flame out (23g)

30L Batch size
OG 1.051
28 IBU
Recultured Coopers yeast.

If I was doing it again I would cut the Golden Syrup down to 200-250g it can overpower.
Also the N.Z Styians did not feature at all, just about undetectable, even put the remainder of the bag in as a dry hop, but no sign of them.
However, for an experimental beer it didn't turn out too bad.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## sydneyhappyhour (15/3/11)

BoilerBoy said:


> If I was doing it again I would cut the Golden Syrup down to 200-250g it can overpower.


In my experimentations yeast is the part I found where "Your mileage may vary" when it comes to the golden syrup flavour. Some yeast strains seem to demolish it and leave nothing like Wyeast 1026 Cask ale even at higher amounts some like S04 let it shine a bit but nothing over powering. S04 with a tad of 1469 is the only one I have been able to get any conformity, but feel free to play around after multiple experiments I think its definitely the yeast that either makes or breaks that rich sweet golden syrup taste that makes Anzac bikkies special in liquid form.

Good Luck! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## PryorBrewing (16/3/11)

Alright its coming together.... 
Anzac Ale
Grains
225g toasted oats
115g roasted barley
170g crystal malt

Malts
2kg light dry malt

Sugars
300g golden syrup

Other
100g toasted coconut

Hops
30.00 gm Challenger (60 min)
30.00 gm Goldings (15 min)
30.00 gm Challenger (15 min)
30.00 gm Goldings (5 min)
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. Do You think the grain bill in ok ???


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)

I would add some biscuity, nutty grain. Matter of fact, I just kilned some a couple of weeks ago, and it smells just like fresh biscuits. 

What size is your batch, Pryor ? I'm thinking you either have too little malt extract or too much spec grain. 

Particularly 115g roasted barley, that stuff's something like 1500 EBC ! I don't see why you need roast barley at all.

EDIT: My apologies, after some calculations, 2kg LDME looks fine in a full batch, my brain was thinking all-grain. I would still drop the roast barley tho.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (16/3/11)

to make it more ANZAC, i thought you'd use australian and NZ hops aswell. Aust POR and NZ Hallertau. Bitter with the POR for 60mins and flavour with the Hallertau, maybe a 40min and 20min addition, and maybe dry hop 20g aswell ??????


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)

^^ Agreed. Personally I would also use recultured Coopers yeast for a bit more of a patriotic angle.


----------



## adryargument (16/3/11)

Mine is going to be:

40L batch.

5.5KG Pale Ale
2KG Munich
2kg Roasted Oats
100g Chocolate
100g Cara Aroma
850g Treacle
20g Cinnamon 

1-25ml Coconut essence - will go by taste.

40g Willamette at 60mins
20g Willamette at 15mins

EDIT: WLP006? - Australian Ale Yeast


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (16/3/11)

This is what i'd go with:

Havent run this through Beersmith yet (hop quantities not specified), but:

Anzac Ale - 23L Batch

(cut up boiler boys recipie sorry  )

1.5kg BB Ale
1.5Kg BB Pils
1.0Kg BB Wheat
1.0Kg JW Dark Munich
1.0Kg Rolled Oats
100g Weyerman Carared
200g Weyerman Caraaroma

1 x Golden Syrup Tin

? POR 60min
? NZ Hallertau @ 40min
? NZ Hallertau @ 20min
? NZ Hallertau @ 3 Days to bottling/kegging

Mash at 66Deg for 60min

WY1098 British Ale @ 18-20deg till done

Aim for 22-25 IBU, Would come out about 5-5.5% I guess


----------



## PryorBrewing (16/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> ^^ Agreed. Personally I would also use recultured Coopers yeast for a bit more of a patriotic angle.



Very true on the roasted barley, hops and yeast.

Could you suggest a grain that will give a roasted bisuity taste ?

and will drop the roasted barley. Will also use recultured Coopers yeast to keep in the theme of the brew being Anzac and change the hops as well.


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)

Take some uncracked pils malt, and dry-bake it in an oven set to about 180c for 20-30 minutes, or until it starts to smell like baked cookies. Then let it sit in a paper bag for a week before crushing and using in your beer.


----------



## Jimboley (16/3/11)

PryorBrewing said:


> Alright its coming together....
> Anzac Ale
> Grains
> 225g toasted oats
> ...



Looks great! but if I can offer some advice...

I'd add some cinamon (2 tsp) and mixed spice (1 tsp) to get closer to the ANZAC cookie flavour.
Up the Toasted Oats to 500g to counter act the oils in the coconut (if you want a creamy head)
And maybe some "chewiness" from Aromatic malt or Munich could help too, but those grain will do nicely.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## PryorBrewing (16/3/11)

Jimboley said:


> Looks great! but if I can offer some advice...
> 
> I'd add some cinamon (2 tsp) and mixed spice (1 tsp) to get closer to the ANZAC cookie flavour.
> Up the Toasted Oats to 500g to counter act the oils in the coconut (if you want a creamy head)
> ...



What about say 200g of biscuit malt instead of the roasted barley? give it that biscuity characteristic. I like the idea of Willamette hops to give the beer the spicy notes of the anzac biscuit.


----------



## PryorBrewing (16/3/11)

Anzac Ale
Grains
500g toasted oats
200g crystal malt
150g biscuit malt

Malts
2kg light dry malt

Sugars
300g golden syrup

Other
100g toasted coconut

Hops
40g Willamette at 60mins
20g Willamette at 15mins

Yeast 
Coopers?
California Ale?
S04?


----------



## Silo Ted (16/3/11)

To answer your prior post - Others may disagree, but there's no way I would use roast barley in this recipe. Unles your memory of ANZAC biscuits are of burnt ones ! Biscuit malt is a great idea IMO, but keep in mind that you should mash it. Don't be daunted if you have only been steeping in the past. Such a small amount wont tip the SG too much either way. Just create a water bath at 65 and stir it in, stick the pot in an oven set to 60 , wait for an hour, drain and boil as you usually would for steeping. Don't even worry too much about temperature drops, you're not using the biscuit to make up your efficiency target. 

Go for coopers yeast, keep it dinki-di Aussie ! (ok, we'll ignore the Willamette)


----------



## ledgenko (17/3/11)

Guys .. I think these recipes are awesome but using a Hops like EKG and a London ale yeast may link you into the whole King and country concept that what the ANZACs went for ... I am not 100% sure of mixed spice or cinnamon into the brew .. Roast Barley may actually pull in some of the mouth feel of a ANZAC bickie .. particularly one dunked into a Coffee Royale on a cold ANZAC day morning prior to dawn service ... 

Lest we forget


----------

